# point-1 install question



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

UPS dropped off my point-1 antenna for my lowrance elite 7 today and the installation directions weren't real clear. Do I wire the point-1 to the battery or fuse block like I have or is it powered through the NMEA connection of the sonar? 

I admit I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to electronics so I need some advice. Also do I have to get into the settings somewhere and tell the sonar I attached an antenna.

Large6er


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

hope this helps ya out


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks KPI, it does have some good info and after I did even more research I think I know what I need to do to make the unit work.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Did I see in the video that this antenna is not recommended for use with an autopilot? Wonder why?


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes your right the point 1 according to my paperwork that came with the antenna says for autopilot use you need a RC42N rate compass. From what I can tell the autopilot requires more inputs than the point 1 can provide. I'm sure someone out here my have a better explanation but thats all I can find in my paper work.


----------

